# Exchange 2003 and Yahoo e-mail



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

I work for a company using Outlook 2007 and Microsoft Exchange 2003 SP2. Our users periodically receive garbled e-mail messages from an Yahoo e-mail address. If there is an attachment, generally we just see the header in them message body and a whole string of characters where the attachment should be. This does not happen all the time but enough to concern us. Sometimes this will occur without an attafcchment as wel. I have tried reproducing this error a number of ways but have been unable to do. I do not know if it has to do from where the sender is located and what servers the they go through for their Yahoo? Any thoughts would be appreciated!!

Here is a sample:

.Wy9oaa5lmAJ8eGI8L5I1HNr1zw_VAVLELc7SV41EMG2Lp2VC.z3SWKdfbE1

CHskJJWdyMmxv8FoiZVAUX4i8WhsnnLDyd1mgYfVh2XCNxebXsucWZPwjdvn

auEh5ey1KYRgtq1ZlAFv0XEMdJsQFqRIiMlQmTsq.Gl7ZjQ94Ta8thQ4fW32

oeFbjqElKu6iHE2zEqYoezimQxPFeHeJnU90Z5bdrWIzt9h1Ku.IvdsqWB67

2cMcl.mpTpJaqleybznShtxoc5jakyyqVd81xNGGbHPAs1T7ekBYjEsflibZ

DjH5.ppqCr5vobuaq9zGgPQaBCv6XPBT814ZBdnzgprQkVADKAatObkU9xHW

jK7XFoHUAb4aPHUXbc73nldnszbJybQWdNK9TXQ--

Received: from [162.44.223.35] by web162603.mail.bf1.yahoo.com via HTTP; Tue, 15 Oct 2013 09:00:53 PDT

X-Rocket-MIMEInfo: 002.001,Q29ycmVjdAoKCgoKT24gVHVlc2RheSwgT2N0b2JlciAxNSwgMjAxMyA4OjU5IEFNLCBUaW0gV2lydHogPHR3aXJ0ekBpbnRlbGxpcXVvdGUuY29tPiB3cm90ZToKICAKVGhhbmtzIEdhcnkuwqAgQ29vcnMgbGlnaHQgaXMgZmluZS7CoCBGb3Igd2hhdGV2ZXIgcmVhc29uIHlvdXIgWWFob28gZS1tYWlsIGNhbWUgdGhyb3VnaCBnYXJibGVkIHNvIGp1c3Qgd2FudGVkIHRvIHZlcmlmeSB0aGUgYWRkcmVzcyBhcyAxNjAwIFNsaWdlciBNaW5lIFJvYWQsIEdyZWVud29vZCBDQS4KClRoYW5rIHlvdSwgCsKgIApUaW0BMAEBAQE-

X-Mailer: YahooMailWebService/0.8.160.587

References: <[email protected]> <[email protected]>

Message-ID: <[email protected]>

Date: Tue, 15 Oct 2013 09:00:53 -0700 (PDT)

From: John Doe <[email protected]>

Reply-To: John Doe<[email protected]>

Subject: Re:

to: x<[email protected]>

In-Reply-To: <[email protected]>

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="-704123553-925725095-1381852853=:56616"

X-Proofpoint-Virus-Version: vendor=fsecure engine=2.50.10432:5.10.8794,1.0.431,0.0.0000

definitions=2013-10-15_06:2013-10-15,2013-10-15,1970-01-01 signatures=0

X-Proofpoint-Spam-Details: rule=notspam policy=default score=0 spamscore=0 ipscore=0 suspectscore=0

phishscore=0 bulkscore=0 adultscore=0 classifier=spam adjust=0 reason=mlx

scancount=1 engine=6.0.2-1305240000 definitions=main-1310150067

---704123553-925725095-1381852853=:56616

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1

Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

Correct=0A=0A=0A=0A=0AOn Tuesday, October 15, 2013 8:59 AM, x<x

[email protected]> wrote:=0A =0AThanks x.=A0 x.=A0 ==0A=0AThank you=

, =0A=A0 ==0AIT Systems Support [email protected] =0AVo=

ice\Fax: (x)xxx-xxxx=0Ax Insurance Services =0Ax==0AEl Dorado x =0A=0AFollow x:=0A=

=0A=0A*********************************************************************=

*=0A=0AThis e-mail communication contains CONFIDENTIAL INFORMATION WHICH AL=

SO MAY BE LEGALLY PRIVILEGED and which is intended only for the use of the =

intended recipients identified above. If you are not the intended recipient=

of this communication, you are hereby notified that any use, dissemination=

, distribution, downloading, or copying of this communication is strictly p=

rohibited. If you have received this communication in error, please immedia=

tely notify us by e-mail or by telephone at xxx-xxx-xxxx and delete the com=

munication and destroy all copies. Thank you for your cooperation.=0A=0A***=

******************************************************************* =0A****=

********************************************************** =0A=0A=0A=0A=0A-=


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

bump


----------

